# Part Livery - South Hertfordshire



## greysrock (24 September 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm moving to St Albans and don't know the area very well so looking for some advice (I've done loads of internet searches but haven't found the right place yet). I'm looking for a livery yard for 5 or 7 day part livery (no exercise) within half hour drive of St Albans (don't mind which direction and happy to travel up to half an hour). 

My list of must haves are:
Arena with floodlights that you can jump in (obviously being considerate to everyone else on the yard!)
Offroad hacking and access to good hacking (not just hard tracks/bridleways) with minimal roadwork - horse is silly on roads so quiet residential roads fine, big roads = trouble
Good level of care
Decent size boxes (don't need to be huge but not tiny either)
All year grazing - a couple of hours each day or full day every other day in winter is fine but don't want him stuck in a box all winter, ideally good grazing in summer.

I don't mind how big/small the yard or what it looks like...am I asking too much?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 September 2015)

Try West end farm in Wheathampstead it's right near the common I can get you the number if you can't find it, I think the lady there is Jill, they have two schools really good turnout and minimal road work, I am not there but two of my friends are.

We live on the edge of St Albans it's a lovely place we love it here,  when are you moving?


----------



## greysrock (24 September 2015)

Oh that sounds good, if you could send me a number that would be really helpful - I can't find it online. I think I drove past the common and thought ooh that looks lovely for riding!! 

Would quite like to view a few to get a comparison!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 September 2015)

I have sent you the number by private message x


----------



## loulum (5 October 2015)

Could you possibly send me the number for here to?


----------



## madmav (6 October 2015)

Equitopia is a new yard set up near Hemel Hempstead.Not been there, but hear facilities good. Show-jumping ethos. Don't have phone no, but this is address. Worth a google.
Equitopia Ltd
The Stables High Herts Farm
Bedmond Road
Pimlico
HEMEL HEMPSTEAD
HP3 8SJ


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 October 2015)

or try here  http://www.hodgemoor.org.uk/liveries.htm


----------



## greysrock (6 October 2015)

I've tried there - it looks amazing and would suit me perfectly but unfortunately they only do full/training/competition livery...


----------



## Pinkvboots (6 October 2015)

loulum said:



			Could you possibly send me the number for here to?
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a pm


----------



## criso (6 October 2015)

There's a few round the radlett/bricket wood area that might suit.  

Little Munden Equestrian
Hill Farm 
Blackbirds/Model Farm.

All the above back onto the Water Meadows/Bricket wood without roadwork though these are bridleways but also have their own canter tracks for faster work. The first two are livery only, the third used to be mixed diy and part livery but not sure these days.

I've been out of the area for a while so there are possibly others.


----------



## greysrock (23 October 2015)

Does anyone have a number for Symondshyde Farm - I drove past and it looks really nice. Do they do DIY or Part livery? I can't find them online anywhere!! Help!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 October 2015)

greysrock said:



			Does anyone have a number for Symondshyde Farm - I drove past and it looks really nice. Do they do DIY or Part livery? I can't find them online anywhere!! Help!!
		
Click to expand...

they do part or diy I will pm you the number I live next door it was the other yard I spoke to you about that I knew of


----------



## greysrock (23 October 2015)

Thanks


----------



## HorseyHarp (17 April 2018)

Please could I have the number too? Also trying to find a part livery place. Thanks!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 May 2018)

Sent you a pm with number


----------



## spinner1 (2 January 2019)

criso said:



			There's a few round the radlett/bricket wood area that might suit. 

Little Munden Equestrian
Hill Farm
Blackbirds/Model Farm.

All the above back onto the Water Meadows/Bricket wood without roadwork though these are bridleways but also have their own canter tracks for faster work. The first two are livery only, the third used to be mixed diy and part livery but not sure these days.

I've been out of the area for a while so there are possibly others.
		
Click to expand...

There is also:
Coursers farm
Netherwlyde
Cross oaks
Hill farm
Little minded farm

Pm me if you need any details!


----------

